# Shrimp orders



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am going to try to bring in a shrimp order in the next couple of weeks.
trying to get the following.

White Indian Band (striking looking shrimp with white bands across the back)
Blue (these are nice light blue, but not Tigers, they are Cardina sp)

Dark Green (dark forest green, they can change color, and babies can be red, or brown before turning green at maturity, quite a big shrimp)

Light Green ( Lime green in color, they stay this color and babies are green when born)

Tigers ( regular tigers, can be of any color)

Bee (regular Bee shrimps are black/white, but these are bigger than Black Crystal which are small)

Rudolph Red Nosed ( this is a shrimp with a long red nose..very cute and bigger in size than cherry)

Yellow ( recent order was successful and very nice adult and babies)

Yellow Rabbit Snails...Sulawesi (cute large snail with yellow antennae, sometimes the body is black with yellow spots)

I will be getting pricing very shortly, so contact me if any of the above interest you.

email me at [email protected]


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

any pictures?


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*shrimp order questions*

How does this work when you order in shrimp? 
Do people order up front and pay up front? 
Who assumes the risk of the shipment? All who order, or are you marking them up and therefore assuming the risk of DOA?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I might be interested in some of the Dark Green shrimp assuming they are a reasonable size.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Shrimp Order*

Hi,

Anna details on the prices as yet ?

Thks

Rick


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK I am still waiting on shipping details, but so far this is what I can get.

Tiger shrimp
Bumblebee shrimp[/IMG]
Blue shrimp 
Dark Green shrimp 
Babaulti Light Green Shrimp 
Lightening Shrimp I can also get Yellow Rabbit Antennae Snails. 
I am working on prices right now, but these are hard to find and most will be in the 4-6 dollar range! I have to pay the higher prices because I am not able to buy in large numbers like a LFS can.

Anyone interested can email me and let me know what kind and quantity you are looking at getting.


----------



## SparrowHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

*any updates*

Any updates on pricing on these shrimps?


----------

